# HS 80 Tranny pooched-can a wheel HS80 be converted to tracks? ....



## tdidieselbobny (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all! Newbie to the forum here,first post(just found this site) . I believe my old faithful Honda HS80 track drive I purchased brand new in December 1989 has thrown it's last snow today. First the reverse was getting spotty,kept using it. Then it started making noises in forward gears,then a grinding and stopped moving(sounds like metal in tranny,not the friction disk). No noises when I moved machine to garage in neutral. I figure it will be more to fix(if you can even get the parts)than it's worth-motor still runs great. Question is-I've seen some HS80 wheeled blowers listed near me-is it possible to swap the tracks from my broken machine over onto the wheeled version? This had to happen now,of course,as our heating system(boiler) crapped the bed on Fri. and new one is getting installed tomorrow(Monday)......


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Now I don't know but I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you could pull the transmission out of the wheeled version and put it the tracked version no problems. You might check a parts diagram online and see what the trans. Parts numbers are in both.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

You may be in luck today tdid!!! I am fairly certain the HS 55, 70, and 80 all use the same transmission. That said, there just happens to be a trans for sale on eBay which basically supports my assumption...See below:





I would have grabbed this one up for my HS80 awhile ago if I didn't have a spare sitting in my basement


----------



## tdidieselbobny (Dec 15, 2013)

Man,I thought the tranny w/ gears in it would be larger than that.I'll have to watch that one on ebay and I'll check on those ones near me-they are actually HS55 models,also one HS70 w/broken shear pin(no pic)-thanks for the heads up! I'm just hoping if one of those are available till I can get them in back of 98 Subaru legacy wagon if I disconnect the handlebars and chute-I don't have a pickup anymore......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

If you give up on this project, I am in need of a complete front end auger/chute assembly for my HS80. Can be reached at [email protected] or, (970) 420-6485. Bruce


----------



## tdidieselbobny (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, a little update.I purchased an HS55 track for a good price.Then a week later an HS70 wheel popped up on craigslist for $100-bought that one too. The HS70 had a broken cable that engaged the drive pulley on engine,and the cam boss inside the handle was bent(but not broken)where the cable hooks into it. Cam boss is NLA,and I found cable on ebay(for an HS80,but worked on the HS70) .Cam boss was different from the HS80 and HS55-seems that the HS70 was an "oddball" machine. The impeller bearing is also shot,but was able to do my driveway yesterday after blizzard. Torn between fixing the 70 some more-I like the tracks,but the wheels are so much easier to manuever. I sold the HS55 after I used it once-was a little too small for my needs-took forever to do my driveway-so I sold it for what I paid for it. My original HS80-not the tranny-the shaft that holds the rubber disc-where it goes into the gearbox on the left side of the case-the shaft has alot of slop where it enters that gearbox,so I'm not sure if the bearing let go and pooched the gears or what. Still need to disassemble-been too **** cold to tear into it this winter.


----------

